# KDE 3.2/KDM problema [RISOLTO parzialmente]

## Mithrandir81

Ecco il mio fastidioso problema, prima di aprire il topic ho cercato in tutto il forum, ma non sono riuscito proprio a risolverlo...ho appena installato kde 3.2, il tutto funziona benissimo...si avvia compare il login manager (kdm) mi loggo come utente normale e via...

Quando però decido di chiudere la sessione, invece di fare semplicemente il logout e tornare al login manager chiude completamente l'interfaccia e mi ritrovo alla console di testo...

se a questo punto provo a dare

 #kdm da root

tutto funziona, posso effettuare il login ed il logout tranquillamente, come utente e root, solo che come utente dice di non poter accedere al devide del suono... /dev/dsp

1) come faccio in modo che sin dall'avvio chiudendo la sessione ritorni al login manager grafico?

2) Come risolvo il problema del suono?

Quando ho installato kde 3.2 ho modificato /etc/rc.conf --> XSESSION="kde-3.2.0"

e ovviamente xfs e xdm sono attivati automaticamente all'avvio (con rc-update add...)

grazie...e vista l'ora...buona notteLast edited by Mithrandir81 on Fri Mar 12, 2004 2:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> 1) come faccio in modo che sin dall'avvio chiudendo la sessione ritorni al login manager grafico?

 

Non saprei. Ma quando lo fai ripartire poi va nel modo giusto?

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> 2) Come risolvo il problema del suono?

 

Aggiungi al gruppo audio il tuo nome utente (editi il file /etc/group).

----------

## Mithrandir81

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   1) come faccio in modo che sin dall'avvio chiudendo la sessione ritorni al login manager grafico? 
> 
> Non saprei. Ma quando lo fai ripartire poi va nel modo giusto?

 

quando lo faccio ripartire poi funziona correttamente, riesco a fare login e logout correttamente...

mi sono accorto che riavvio/spengo c'è un errore:

Error stopping kdm [!!]

errore che non mi da quando avvio kdm a mano (dopo il logout e uscita indesiderata in console)

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> Quando ho installato kde 3.2 ho modificato /etc/rc.conf --> XSESSION="kde-3.2.0"

 

XSESSION serve solo se l'ambiente grafico viene avviato da console con startx, per far funzionare il tutto automaticamente commenta quella variabile e imposta

```
DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"
```

----------

## Mithrandir81

già fatto...ma il problema sussiste...ora ho provato ad installare gdm ed usare quello, è tutto funziona: posso fare login e logout quanto mi pare...però mi piacerebbe capire il perchè di questa cosa, notare che se il primo login viene effettuato dall'utente di root, l'inconveniente non si presenta...e che prima di installare kde3.2 andava tutto benissimo...che sia un problema di permessi da qualche parte?   :Confused: 

Dove, io non ne ho idea...

----------

## cerri

Fai

```
$ rc-status
```

E posta il tuo /var/log/kdm.log.

----------

## Mithrandir81

rc-status

```

Runlevel: default

  xdm                                                                                                           [ started ]

  xfs                                                                                                           [ started ]

  local                                                                                                         [ started ]

  vixie-cron                                                                                                    [ started ]

  syslog-ng                                                                                                     [ started ]

  net.eth0                                                                                                      [ started ]

  netmount                                                                                                      [ started ]

```

questa dovrebbe essere la parte del log relativa gli ultimi riavvii...non mi sembra molto informativo...è la parte che interessa?  :Confused: 

/var/log/kdm.log

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.22-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 09 February 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Feb 10 07:43:12 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(II) [GLX]: Initializing GLX extension

QImage::convertDepth: Image is a null image

QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image

SetClientVersion: 0 7

(II) [GLX]: Initializing GLX extension

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.22-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 09 February 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Feb 10 07:49:20 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(II) [GLX]: Initializing GLX extension

QImage::convertDepth: Image is a null image

QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image

SetClientVersion: 0 7

```

----------

## cerri

No, decisamente.

Fammi capire: tu ti logghi in KDM, entri in KDE, fai logout e ti ritrovi la shell?

----------

## Mithrandir81

esatto, mi loggo con kdm...faccio il logout e invece di ritornare al login grafico mi va in console...

(con gdm va tutto normalmente invece...)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non sara' una soluzione pulita ma hai mai provato a rifare

```
# emerge kdebase (contiene kdm)
```

Ti dico questo perche' non saprrei che dirti di altro. E' un comportamento molto strano.

----------

## Mithrandir81

Ora provo, poi vi dirò, grazie dell'aiuto intanto...

niente da fare...userò gdm...    :Confused: 

----------

## cerri

Puoi controllare se, una volta entrato in KDE, il processo kdm è ancora su?

----------

## stuart

stesso problema

mi loggo tramite kdm in xfce4, windomaker e kde

quando esco torno alla console

ora stò facendo un emerge -u world per vedere se si mette a posto da solo e per installare kde 3.2

utilizzo solo pacchetti stabili

il problema me l'ha dato da ieri dopo aver emerso gimp 2.0-pre2 con tutte le sue dipendenze (ero un pochino indietro con gli aggiornamenti)

----------

## gentefixa

Ciao,

anche a me kdm+kde-3.2.0 fa strani giochini. A volte uscendo da root non esce mai: rimane lo schermo scuro con la freccetta; devo allora premere CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE e far ripartire kdm.

Altre volte quando esco da un utente mi esce proprio dall'interfaccia grafica e va nella console.

Ciao by Anto!!!

----------

## Mithrandir81

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Puoi controllare se, una volta entrato in KDE, il processo kdm è ancora su?

 

si, il processo c'è ancora...

uffa, mi sono accorto che anche gdm ha un problema, quando faccio il logout e di nuovo il login perdo i permessi (che al primo login avevo) per il suono...

a questo punto no credo dipenda propriamente da gmd o kdm, ma da altro...   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non sara' una soluzione pulita ma hai mai provato a rifare
> 
> ```
> # emerge kdebase (contiene kdm)
> ```
> ...

 

Ieri e' arrivato un mio amico che aveva lo stesso problema e riemergiando kdebase tutto e' andato a posto.

----------

## stuart

io stò riemergendo tutto kde (dopo aver messo le qt 3.3)

speriamo..........

p.s. con tutte le dipendenze un semplice emerge -e kde mi installa 107 pacchetti!!!!!!!!

----------

## stuart

aggiornamento

avevo fatto l'emerge di kde 3.2 due giorni fà

risultato: brutti fonts e al logout da kdm l'utente (non root) perde i permessi del video, con una bella console al posto di kdm

per i font ho provato ad installare le qt 3.3 che mi hanno incasinato ancora di più

allora, forza e coraggio ho fatto un bell'emerge -e kde (24 ore)

ricompilato tutto

stessi problemi

per i font posso vivere bene anche cambiando browser (opera sul forum è inguardabile, sembra gotico)

per la console diventa un problema

ho trovato leggendo i vari post inglesi che c'è tanta gente che ha questo problema, e le soluzioni sono le più disparate: da riemergere kde, kde-base, da modificare xfree (che sarebbe lui il responsabile del bug ecc)

il problema è che non le posso provare tutte e allora cosa mi consigliate di fare?

aspetto che lo sistemino o cosa?

perchè nei pacchetti non mascherati c'è un bug così grosso?

io fino ad ora da quando uso solo pacchetti non mascherati mi sono sempre trovato bene, stavolta mi ha deluso

dico la verità, preferivo che tenevano il 3.2 ancora un mese nei masked ma almeno quando entrava nel portage doveva essera a posto

scusate lo sfogo ma da oggi ho perso un pò di fiducia nel portage

----------

## stuart

arrgh

sul desktop ho risolto reinstallando

dopo avere fatto un emerge - e kde ed aver ottenuto lo stesso risultato

sul portatile avevo aggiornato kde 3.2 disinstallando prima kde 3.1.4

però non mi ero accorto di niente avendo solo kde come wm

ora ho messo su fluxbox e il problema si è ripresentato

consigli e/o soluzioni?

vorrei evitare la formattazione questa volta, anche se il problema è quantomeno seccante

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stuart wrote:*   

> ora ho messo su fluxbox e il problema si è ripresentato
> 
> consigli e/o soluzioni?

 

Ma usi sempre kdm come login manager?

----------

## zUgLiO

Anche a me installando kde 3.2 sono successe cose strane con i font,ma come suggeritomi in questo forum ho sistemato tutto cancellando i file di configurazione di kde (fai comunque un backup prima,se usi kmail non è bello riscrivere miliardi di filtri   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## malteo

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> uffa, mi sono accorto che anche gdm ha un problema, quando faccio il logout e di nuovo il login perdo i permessi (che al primo login avevo) per il suono...
> 
> a questo punto no credo dipenda propriamente da gmd o kdm, ma da altro...  

 

è capitato paro-paro al pc di un mio amico... se non ricordo male basta cambiare in

```
/etc/security/console.perms
```

la linea

```
<console>  0600 <sound>      0600 root.audio
```

in

```
<console>  0660 <sound>      0660 root.audio
```

e, ovviamente, assicurarsi di essere nel gruppo audio  :Smile: 

----------

## Mithrandir81

uh che cosa simpatica, funziona...

evviva il forum...pensavo che il topic fosse sperduto in caverne buie e "pipistrellose"  :Very Happy: 

io su quel file avevo dato un'occhiata ma seguendo le indicazioni degli altri topic in giro non si era risolto nulla...tu sei stato preciso e conciso, denghiu...

magari schiaffo pure un risolto al titolo del topic...

----------

## stuart

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *stuart wrote:*   ora ho messo su fluxbox e il problema si è ripresentato
> 
> consigli e/o soluzioni? 
> 
> Ma usi sempre kdm come login manager?

 

sì, gdm non lo installo, e poi avevo letto che dava lo stesso

 problema che ne pensi del login manager di xfce4, sai qualcosa? vedo che è masked; male che vada provo con lui anche se preferirei risolvee il problema *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Anche a me installando kde 3.2 sono successe cose strane con i font,ma come suggeritomi in questo forum ho sistemato tutto cancellando i file di configurazione di kde (fai comunque un backup prima,se usi kmail non è bello riscrivere miliardi di filtri   )

 

per piacere mi dici cosa cancellare? tanto di configurazioni da salvare sul portatile non ne ho di particolari

 *CortoMaltese wrote:*   

>  *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   uffa, mi sono accorto che anche gdm ha un problema, quando faccio il logout e di nuovo il login perdo i permessi (che al primo login avevo) per il suono...
> 
> a questo punto no credo dipenda propriamente da gmd o kdm, ma da altro...   
> 
> è capitato paro-paro al pc di un mio amico... se non ricordo male basta cambiare in
> ...

 

come al solito la fortuna è cieca e la sfiga ci vede bene: a me non funziona, purtroppo

può darsi che siano le mie use?

due pc diversi in tutto, stesso problema..........  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *stuart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per piacere mi dici cosa cancellare? tanto di configurazioni da salvare sul portatile non ne ho di particolari
> 
> 

 

la directory .kde3.2 e .kderc nella tua home

----------

## stuart

ce l'ho fatta   :Very Happy: 

il problema era il vecchio kde! (che avevo rimosso!!!!)

bisognava fare un pò di pulizia, come descritto in questo link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=135165&highlight

poi ha funzionato!

----------

## stuart

spero di non annoiarVi, purtroppo

comunque a me stò benedetto kdm aggiornato alla versione 3.2.1 come tutto kde mi stà facendo impazzire

di nuovo quando faccio il logout da utente mi ritorna la console, mentre da root no

ovviamente ho provato e riprovato tutti i sistemi postati, ho provato a cercare nel forum ed ho pure provato a chiedere le dipendenze di gdm

è per quello che posto, mi sono spaventato che per installare un session manager devo installare praticamente mezzo gnome   :Sad: 

uso kde, xfce4, occasionalmente fluxbox

p.s. una grossa domanda: secondo voi il problema potrebbe essere dovuto a kdm che nel suo menu mi pone ancora kde 3.1.4, 3.1.5 sebbene io li abbia disinstallati???

----------

## MyZelF

 *stuart wrote:*   

> dovuto a kdm che nel suo menu mi pone ancora kde 3.1.4, 3.1.5 sebbene io li abbia disinstallati???

 

No, comunque puoi togliere quelle voci eliminando i relativi file in /etc/X11/Sessions/

----------

